# Grips for ppks



## anderbud (Feb 14, 2013)

I recently read on an internet site that the Altamont co was unreliable and not inclined to respond to purchasers requests. I am here to dispel those claims. I recently ordered a pair of rosewood grips for my walther ppks and they arrived on time and the fit was perfect. So to you who order from them, be sure your order is accurate and I'm sure you won't have any trouble.
Thanx,
anderbud


----------

